# Ping decreasing because of Internet speed is possible?



## kopekbaligi (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a ping difference between 10mbps and 1mbps at online games? I know ping and bandwidth are 2 completely different things.
My connection speed from my ISP is 10mbps. If I exceed the quote of 50GB(I mean If I download more than 50 GB in a month), my ISP will slow my speed to 1mbps. So when my internet is slowed, my ping will also be increased at online games?

I think it depends on how much data the game download from the game server. And the amount of  data got from the game server differs from game to game. So, 1mbps would be adequate to have a reasonable ping value?


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2012)

You mean latency I assume. And I don't think it should matter. What games do you play? Some of them have functions to check your latency.


----------



## kopekbaligi (Apr 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> You mean latency I assume. And I don't think it should matter. What games do you play? Some of them have functions to check your latency.




yes latency, and the games I play are like sc2, bf3 bc2


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 23, 2012)

Your internet speed doesn't affect your latency(ping). Latency is affected by your connection's quality, not it's speed. 

Your ping should stay the same.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 23, 2012)

Ping is a measure of latency, or in simple terms how many different nodes have to be crossed before a data packet reaches its destination.  Bandwidth is a measure of how much data is allowed to travel to and from a location at any given time.  Put simply, no ping times (a measure of latency) will not increase if you get capped.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

higher ping is bad, not good. lower is better.


so when you said 





> So when my internet is slowed, my ping will also be decreased at online games?


 you had it backwards.


if your speed is slowed and you lack sufficient bandwidth, your ping will spike and cause issues. if you still have enough for the game, then you'll be fine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if your speed is slowed and you lack sufficient bandwidth, your ping will spike and cause issues. if you still have enough for the game, then you'll be fine.



That's not completely true. Yes, if your connection is slowed down to the point that you don't have suffient bandwidth for the game, you will experience lag. But the lag will not be related to your ping. What does happen is pocket lose. Information that either your computer or the server sent is lost. This results in situations like shooting your oponent, but they don't receive any damage. This is usually refered to as no damage bug(NDB). I have a large amount of experience with issues like this from my 56k gaming days and playing Mechwarrior 4.


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's not completely true. Yes, if your connection is slowed down to the point that you don't have suffient bandwidth for the game, you will experience lag. But the lag will not be related to your ping. What does happen is pocket lose. Information that either your computer or the server sent is lost. This results in situations like shooting your oponent, but they don't receive any damage. This is usually refered to as no damage bug(NDB). I have a large amount of experience with issues like this from my 56k gaming days and playing Mechwarrior 4.



Pocket loss. 

It's one of the issues with the kind of network we have around us. Normally this would be corrected but I assume games don't have much overhead in the packets..

EDIT: BTW, what protocols does games use?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> Pocket loss.
> 
> It's one of the issues with the kind of network we have around us. Normally this would be corrected but I assume games don't have much overhead in the packets..
> 
> EDIT: BTW, what protocols does games use?



MW4 was a real pain in the ass with that. It was a DX7 game that required port forwarding and triggering to work properly. Even with the game being available for free DL today, there are still people that can't figure out how to properly set the game up for multiplayer.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's not completely true. Yes, if your connection is slowed down to the point that you don't have suffient bandwidth for the game, you will experience lag. But the lag will not be related to your ping. What does happen is pocket lose. Information that either your computer or the server sent is lost. This results in situations like shooting your oponent, but they don't receive any damage. This is usually refered to as no damage bug(NDB). I have a large amount of experience with issues like this from my 56k gaming days and playing Mechwarrior 4.



packets dont get through, and they fall behind. you either get packet loss, or all packets delayed as the network chokes, trying to keep up.


at moderate levels, you get ping spikes, at extreme levels, packet loss. 56k and modern networks do differ slightly.

the whole no damage bug thing you're talking about is one specific server scenario that really depends on the game engine and how it handles lag and packet loss.


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 23, 2012)

kopekbaligi said:


> Is there a ping difference between 10mbps and 1mbps at online games? I know ping and bandwidth are 2 completely different things.
> My connection speed from my ISP is 10mbps. If I exceed the quote of 50GB(I mean If I download more than 50 GB in a month), my ISP will slow my speed to 1mbps. So when my internet is slowed, my ping will also be decreased at online games?
> 
> I think it depends on how much data the game download from the game server. And the amount of  data got from the game server differs from game to game. So, 1mbps would be adequate to have a reasonable ping value?



1mbps should be fine for OL games, unless you choked that bandwidth with downloads / torrents or other traffic.
if you'd like to have a guaranteed bandwidth for that games, use a smart router and prioritize packets of the games. mikrotik routerboards such as RB750 series are dirt cheap and will do the job just fine, provided that you can configure mikrotik's routerOS


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> 1mbps should be fine for OL games, unless you choked that bandwidth with downloads / torrents or other traffic.
> if you'd like to have a guaranteed bandwidth for that games, use a smart router and prioritize packets of the games. mikrotik routerboards such as RB750 series are dirt cheap and will do the job just fine, provided that you can configure mikrotik's routerOS



if its like ISP's in australia, they cap your upload as well. some ISP's here shape you to 128/128Kb, others 128/1Mb, and others even more random combinations.


the only reason he should have issues is if he runs out of bandwidth, and that would be because of other users or programs on the network - someone downloading or uploading, would have a greater ping impact with lower overall bandwidth.


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if its like ISP's in australia, they cap your upload as well. some ISP's here shape you to 128/128Kb, others 128/1Mb, and others even more random combinations.


128k/1M seriously? ouch




> the only reason he should have issues is if he runs out of bandwidth, and that would be because of other users or programs on the network - someone downloading or uploading, would have a greater ping impact with lower overall bandwidth.


well, with mikrotik routerboard, we could prioritize every traffic that run through the router 
a lot simpler application is cfosspeed, it runs on windows, but with a hefty limitation compared to mikrotik's routerOS, such as it could only prioritize traffic on computer that have cfosspeed installed, meaning if you plug another computer (without cfosspeed installed) to the network, it could suck your internet bandwidth dry


----------



## kopekbaligi (Apr 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> higher ping is bad, not good. lower is better.
> 
> 
> so when you said  you had it backwards.
> ...



I know, I just confused    Thank you for correcting.


bencrutz said:


> 128k/1M seriously? ouch



yeah the same in turkey


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2012)

this is relevant, my housemate is uploading and its causing me internet issues:







notice the high ping, and lack of packet loss.


----------

